# Hanfpalme fault



## Speedy 1.0 (3. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe leider seit längerem Probleme mit meiner Hanfpalme... Seit letzten Winter bekommt sie keine neuen Blätter mehr und die alten werden alle braun... 
Ich persönlich tippe darauf, dass sie fault da wir sie leider zu viel gegossen haben (der der die palme verkaufte hat uns wohl recht falsche tipps gegeben... :evil)

Es wäre echt schade um die Palme... Wisst ihr was sie hat bzw. kann ich sie noch retten  ?

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hanfpalme fault*

Hier ist eine alte Frau die weiss was zu Tuhen ist . :smoki Sorry nu konnte ich nicht mehr anders (Hanfpalme) giebs das ???


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hanfpalme fault*

XD
jop die gibts:

http://www.google.at/#hl=de&source=...gc.r_pw.&fp=7bff5ee58ab923f1&biw=1280&bih=843

Aber glaub mir, wie ich die Palme das erste mal gehört habe, dachte ich ans selbe 

LG oli


----------



## karsten. (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hanfpalme fault*

Ihr seid albern !


ich baue Hanf ja nur indoor an 


 
Quelle

aber
zu Deiner Palme 

so würde ich vorgehen

ausgraben organisches Substrat entfernen auf Faulstellen untersuchen  dh. Erde ausspülen abtrocknen lassen 
in mineralisches Substrat setzen , Kakteenerde , teure Palmenerde 
mit Vitamin B1 oder Wurzelaktiv oder Waldleben behandeln , schattig hell aufstellen , jedes mal vor dem mäßigen gießen erst austrocknen lassen , hoffen, beten

mfG


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hanfpalme fault*

Hallo,
das Problem ist nur das die Palme draussen im Garten wächst... Da kann ich sie ja nicht so einfach rausgraben - da werden doch die ganzen Wurzel verletzt ?! 
Tippst du auch auf faulen der Pflanze oder hast du ne andre Vermutung?

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## karsten. (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hanfpalme fault*

da muß man eben große Löcher graben
und große Töpfe nehmen 

der hat 240 l  bei ø96cm 


mfG :smoki


----------



## Limnos (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hanfpalme fault*

Hi

Ich befürchte, dass die Palme Kälte + Feuchtigkeit nicht überstanden hat. Wenn Winter zu nass sind, schadet dies den Palmen enorm.

MfG.
Wolfgang.


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hanfpalme fault*

Na dann mal Sorry das hatte ich nu nicht Gedacht Hanfpalme :smoki und Karsten da hast ja reichlich kopfkratz Ist nur en Scherz


----------



## alundra (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hanfpalme fault*

Tut mir Leid für deine Palme.
Das hatte ich letzten Winter auch.
Zupf mal in der Mitte mit den Fingern dran.
Bei mir löste sich ein stinkendes etwas.
Musste die Palme kompostieren.

Da gab es Sie noch .https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/52237&d=1250412382


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hanfpalme fault*

Moin.

Ich hatte mir ebenfalls eine Hanfpalme  gegönnt...tja...die Wurzeln waren leider schon hinüber. Habe aber Ersatz bekommen 

Das kann ziemlich schnell gehen...meine bleibt erstmal im Topf!!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## goldfisch (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hanfpalme fault*

Hallo Oli,

wenn die Palme jetzt braun wird, vermute ich einen Winterschaden, der jetzt duch das Wachstum nach oben gedrückt wird. Die Blätter knicken dann ab. Das geschädigte Gewebe wird abgestossen,

Solange das Wachstumszentrum nicht fault, werden auch wieder neue Blätter gebildet.

Ein Jahr totalen Blattverlust haben meine Palmen immer wegesteckt. Wenn der geringe Austrieb im nächsten Winter wieder erfroren ist , sind sie eingegangen.

Zu Deiner Pflanze:
Ich würde sie nicht eintopfen und auch weiter giesen. Staunässe vermeiden. Mit Vitaminen, Wurzelhormonen habe ich keine Erfahrung. 

Kalte Nässe macht Trachycarpus nach meiner Erfahrung nichts aus. Der Niederschlag im Winter reicht bei uns zwar aus. Da passiver Winterschutz auch Regenschutz ist, giese ich meine Palmen im Winter trotzdem. Winterschutz vewende ich erst seit 3 Jahren. In den Wintern davor war das nicht nötig seit ich einem Garten habe.

Für andere Palmen trifft das nicht zu.

Viel Erfolg mit Deiner Palme.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hanfpalme fault*

hallo,
danke!
@Jürgen:

Bei mir kommen aber leider bis jetzt keine neuen Blätter nach...
Hier hab ich mal ein paar Fotos gemacht, was meint ihr? Winterschaden oder fault sie?

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hanfpalme fault*

wenn Du sie nicht raus nimmst 
bleibt ja eh nur zwei Maßnahmen


hoffen 
beten


schönes WE


----------



## goldfisch (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hanfpalme fault*



Speedy 1.0 schrieb:


> @Jürgen:
> 
> Bei mir kommen aber leider bis jetzt keine neuen Blätter nach...
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## CityCobra (15. Juli 2012)

Wir haben bereits den zweiten Totalverlust zu beklagen:
 
 
Beide Palmen bieten das selbe traurige Bild.
Ich denke nicht das da noch Leben drin steckt.
Hanfpalmen sind einfach nichts für unser Klima, dass wurde mir schon von vielen Experten bestätigt.


----------



## Limnos (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hanfpalme fault*

Hi

Hanfpalmen sollte man draußen nur in Gegenden mit Weinbauklima halten. Ich habe in den ersten Jahren um den oberen Teil (etwa 50 cm) Luftnoppenfolie gewickelt und zwischen die Blattstängel um das Herz herum im Herbst den Schnitt von langen Ziergräsern gestopft. Das kann ich wegen der Höhe nicht mehr, und so hat meine inzwischen 3,5 m hohe Palme auch im letzten Winter stark gelitten. Aber ich hoffe, dass sie noch am Leben ist, obwohl sie dieses Jahr keine Blütenstände geschoben hat. Aber es scheint Neuaustrieb zu geben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

